
Show HN: Online proxy for AWS Kibana - konschubert
https://www.iamproxy.com
======
konschubert
This is an online service that makes it easier to authenticate to Kibana on
AWS. AWS only supports request signing and IP whitelisting as authentication
methods. With this online proxy, you can store your IAM credentials and log in
with a simple password.

What do you think about it? Feedback is very welcome.

I think the service is useful for a small niche, but I am afraid that it
doesn't communicate that well.

